# wrecked My engine??



## fauer (Sep 13, 2007)

I got stupid. I was building a garage/apt and hauled a few HUGE lumber loads about 40 miles with my V6 Ford Windstar (3.8 2000 yr w/97K Miles). I was obsessed with the building project and it turned out the engine was very low on oil... up to 3 quarts anyway. 

Now I changed the oil numerous times and the filter....but boy does it ever burn oil between changes now. maybe 2 quarts / 1,000 miles? 

What did I likely damage?
Is the life of the engine likely greatly shortened? 

Crap!


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Usually, overheating the tranny is the result of overloading. My guess is that it is normal wear for a Ford engine that maybe had not been well maintained. 
Question, does the engine knock when you accelerate? That's what did my Ford in with ring damage.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm guessing rings too if you've got a lot of oil useage. A compression test should tell you quite a bit. Driving low on oil certainly shortens engine lfe. How long will it go - who knows.

Rebuilding an engine is a great DIY project!


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

jogr said:


> Rebuilding an engine is a great DIY project!


That would be fun for maybe a 440 Hemi from a Dodge Challenger restoration project... Ford Windstar, not so much.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I suppose listening to that 440 fire up after rebuilding it would be a lot more exciting than the Windstar. Yeah, definitely.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

I would investigate a warranty issue with Ford... In the late 1990s Ford extended the warranty on the 3.8L engine to 100,000 miles because of a head gasket problem. But, if the head gasket were the problem you should be able to find/smell oil that has leaked out.


----------



## curls00 (Jul 12, 2007)

Time for a leakdown test. Relatively simple test that blows compressed air into each cylinder via the spark plug holes. Run a google search for the exact procedure, but if you have an air compressor and a 2nd set of eyes/ears, it's a fairly easy job. You'll also need to access the crank pulley bolt, usually, to allow you to get each cylinder you're working on to TDC (top dead centre). The use of a long thin wooden dowel is good here to help you see exactly where the piston is traveling, via the spark plug hole. btw, each piston has 2 TDC's, but only one where the valves are all closed.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

sestivers said:


> I would investigate a warranty issue with Ford... In the late 1990s Ford extended the warranty on the 3.8L engine to 100,000 miles because of a head gasket problem.


True, but the head gasket problem was well under control by the time this '00 came out
This vehicle would not be covered under the head gasket problem years


sestivers said:


> But, if the head gasket were the problem you should be able to find/smell oil that has leaked out.


Also true
Unless there's globs of oil in the coolant, that's probably not the issue anyway

It certainly is time for a compression test (simple) or leakdown test (more complex)


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

curls00 said:


> ...blows compressed air into each cylinder via the spark plug holes...The use of a long thin wooden dowel is good here to help you see exactly where the piston is traveling, via the spark plug hole....


Heads up-
The right side, or back (firewall) spark plug holes are an issue on this engine
Spark plug replacement is through the exhaust chunnel from underneath the vehicle (underneath the cabin)

I haven't done these tests myself on one of these, but I can't think of a good way to get a reading on the back ones for the tests off hand
It may be tricky....very tricky.....


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

*Stick a fork in it.*

I would do the diagnostics to see what the actual cause is but you have to remember that the vehicle in question is a 17 yr old Windstar. Unless the OP is planning on doing internal engine repair himself or someone owes him a huge favor, a '90 Windstar is not worth repairing. Once you start talking any internal engine repair, you are into thousands to repair a vehicle that's only worth a few hundred bucks. Drive it until it dies, donate it, then buy something else.


----------



## fauer (Sep 13, 2007)

it's not a 1990, it's a 2000. Great vehicle other wise. over 30K this year and a lot of it our recreating by our northern lakes and hunting. It's hauled well too, till I abused it. Yeh, the resale is for ************ on these, the stupid ************s who won't look at american cars again....especialy the asses on the east and west coast.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh... yes... 2000... that makes a difference. I see where I got the 1990 from. Good Luck and let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## fauer (Sep 13, 2007)

FUNNY THING IS THAT IN THE 40 MI DRIVES WITH BIG LOAD THE ENGINE NEVER HEATED UP THOUGH LOW ON OIL. ?? 

I'd have thought the engine would heat up if it was so low the rings would be torching the cylindars.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

The motor is Cooled by the Cooling System,.....
And,....
The Motor is Lubed by the Oil,.......

While it probably Was running slightly Hotter with No Oil in it,....
That doesn't mean you'd See it at the Heat Gauge.........

Running a motor That low on Oil,....... Probably means it's Junk now.....


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

The low oil light did not come on at the dashboard?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

fauer said:


> ...engine was very low on oil... up to 3 quarts anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap!


When did you change the oil prior to running low?
(months and miles)

Who changed the oil?

Did they not put the oil plug/filter on tight?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Bondo said:


> The motor is Cooled by the Cooling System,.....
> And,....
> The Motor is Lubed by the Oil,.......
> 
> ...





redline said:


> The low oil light did not come on at the dashboard?


Right
However I've had/seen engines so low on oil they stalled, and the temp gauge doesn't move really....and they were not toasted either
That's not to say it's a good idea, or can't toast it...it's not good and can...but not always

All vehicles don't have a low oil light...though I'm pretty sure this one does
It really should have kicked on at 1 qt. low


----------



## fauer (Sep 13, 2007)

*Fresh dirty oil by engine ... blow-by evidense?*

changed the oil this morning to the "High Mileage Oil". I NOTICED fresh wet dirty oil in the engine campartment. IT was around the add Oil cap, around the tube going into the valve cover....and spayed some from these places onto the front shroud. Evidense of blow by, no?? 

no - the low oil light didn't come on.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Evidense of blow by,


Yes......


----------



## fauer (Sep 13, 2007)

you guys are great, thanks for all the feedback. I'm using this all as a teaching experience for my 2 teen age boys:
1. If you screw up, fess up don't bs
2. don't focus so hard on one thing you neglect others
3. many aspects of how an engine works and what can go wrong
4. how there are many awesome helpful people on forums.


----------



## fauer (Sep 13, 2007)

nope


----------



## fauer (Sep 13, 2007)

here's the van and one of the loads. that's solid lumber and sheets....


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know of any cars that have "low oil lights". I think that little oil can warning light is for low oil PRESSURE. So until you have so little oil that the pump is sucking foam, the dash won't light up. I can believe that 1 quart was enough to have oil pressure, but not enough to have sufficient lubrication.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Low oil level lights use a seperate sensor mounted in the oil pan to determine the oil level. I would check your PCV valve as this may be also plugged, causing oil all over the engine.


----------

